# "How dangerous is the coronavirus and how does it spread?"



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Unfortunately this "wonderful" virus has now reached Switzerland, and although the subject is off-topic in this forum, I feel that you should inform yourselves to be more or less ready when it does eventually make it to your corner of the woods.

This article describes the issue very well:

https://www.ft.com/content/ed3fb63e-41ce-11ea-bdb5-169ba7be433d

The bottom line is that 80% of people only appear to suffer a milder form of flu, and recover without complications. It appears that it is the elderly who have to be particularly careful. Here are some considerations to think about:

- Avoid crowded places: go grocery shopping when there are fewer people about.

- *Avoid scratching your mouth, nose, and eyes when out and about *i.e. after having touched all kinds of things, and which could transmit the virus from your hands to the body.

- *Wash your hands thoroughly and regularly with soap and water *(30 seconds minimum each time), possibly with disinfectant (buy this now before everybody starts doing so, it's meanwhile run out in Swiss shops).

- Steer well clear of anyone who looks unwell, is sneezing, coughing, etc.

- The virus apparently manifests its presence inside the body with typical flu symptoms.

- A US Company has apparently developed a vaccine, but this will only be available early next year after testing.

Protective breathing masks (N-95 type) do not appear to be deemed essential for healthy individuals.

NB - See the advice from the World Health Organization (WHO) here: https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public

In this rather unpredictable general context, you may want to start buying certain non-perishable foods before the stampede sets in and ends up clearing the shelves in the stores: this is what has been observed in Italy, and is to some extent now occurring in Switzerland as well: people are clearly worried. Panic buying is not a good idea, but planning ahead to minimize trips to the food store to avoid crowds once the epidemic develops, definitely is.

A major annual event, the Geneva Motor Show (600,000 visitors) held in March, was cancelled today as part of a decision by the Swiss federal government to ban all public events attended by over 1,000 people to slow down the spread of the Coronavirus (officially known as Covid-19).

Unfortunately, It's no longer a question of if, but when the Coronavirus will spread in the US as well.

Be as informed and prepared as you can be, and stay safe. :hmm:

Happy shooting nevertheless, guys.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Very scary stuff for sure . My bro was at the USA and Canada border in the falls there was a car with people that had gone from China to Canada and was try to get into the USA . My brother said the boarder personal gave the people in the car a 2 way radio and would not let them out of car and shut down a couple crossing lanes . Very serious stuff


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

There fukn swabbing our country on the road shocking this is absolutely


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

85,207 cases in a population of 7.8 billion. Can somebody that can count with their shoes on tell me what that percentage is?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

flipgun said:


> 85,207 cases in a population of 7.8 billion. Can somebody that can count with their shoes on tell me what that percentage is?


well not taking my boots off but probably a small percentage but stay tune dude it's only bin a few months


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

All warm country


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

It is so similar to influenza that my normal saftey protocols are likely still effective in protecting me.

The real issue may be public panic and because so much stuff comes from China so supply lines may be disrupted.

I recal SAR's and while I have real sympathy for those who suffered and lost people I felt safe.

It'd be better if I trust the Chinese government's information.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

If you're concerned, one of your best precautions is to keep your body's Vitamin C levels high. Take a 1000 Mg. tablet every two hours and eat plenty of Vit. C-bearing fruit.

Just my two cents . . .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe Captain Trips is on his way.


----------



## hit-with-Precision (Feb 18, 2020)

drinking lemonade rn :/


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

flipgun said:


> 85,207 cases in a population of 7.8 billion. Can somebody that can count with their shoes on tell me what that percentage is?


85207 divided by 7.8 billion × 100 = 0.00109%


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

6 billions infected by flu do you watch the news


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Fukn serious now according to my newspaper


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Not a joke. Spreadig at a frightening rate.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

flipgun said:


> 85,207 cases in a population of 7.8 billion. Can somebody that can count with their shoes on tell me what that percentage is?


I'm not sure, but thumbnailing I'd guess .00011%


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

since it started dec 31st 3.500 ish people died. in 70 days ish. while on the worlds roads ,over 1000 people a day die.(400,000 per year)

people also die of regular flu .estim 56000 a year.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Easier to transmit via contact with another human, longer incubation and transmissible without symptoms before you are actually sick. Then of course you have passed it around. Doesn't live long on a surfaces (like all viruses). A healthy person has MILD flu symptoms. The elderly, the young, and anyone with a compromised immune system will achieve a bad respiratory infection which MAY kill that person. Also. I am not a Doctor but often pretend to be one.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

How likely is this the first true social-fuelled 'pandemic'... ?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

International travel is what has spread, and is spreading the Wuhan-virus rapidly (let's call it by its real name of origin). From what I am reading on this side of the pond, the following issues will fairly soon be of major concern in the US as well:

- The age group above 60 appears to be more seriously affected by the disease, particularly those with existing medical conditions such as high blood pressure and/or diabetes, etc. Our federal government in Bern has issued a special warning to the roughly 1.5 people of this age group concerned in Switzerland. namely with the advice to steer well clear of crowded places, public transport at rush hour, and to consider ordering food online. Shaking hands or hello-kisses are meanwhile a no-no in much of Europe.

The emphasis is on washing your hands with soap regularly, and not touching your face to avoid contamination when you'e out and about. There are still those who play down this virus as just "another flu". They're wrong: Influenza kills roughly 0.1 of those afflicted, whereas the Wuhan virus kills 3.6% of those afflicted (WHO statistics, for what they're worth: China is a major sponsor of the WHO). Bottom line: protect the older folks as well as possible. Younger folks generally recover without complications.

- Hospitals and medical centers are experiencing a shortage of protective equipment, as the public has cleared the shelves when it comes to disinfectant liquid and protective breathing masks. This implies increased exposure of medical staff treating patients with the disease. The question is whether US authorities have taken steps to prevent a similar situation at your hospitals.

- Panic buying appears to be on the increase throughout Europe, as people prepare for the possibility of having to stay at home for longer periods - whether it be as part of quarantine measures, or simply to avoid possible contamination.

- Economic impact: Lufthansa and Swiss have grounded around 50% of all flights, as travel reservations have fallen considerably in a context of collective fear. Businesses are adapting to the health threat with measures such as increasing the space between employees at cafeteria tables, and allowing them to work from home where possible. Multiple product shows and events have been cancelled to avoid high concentrations of people which increase contamination potential.The economic fallout from the Coronavirus crisis, expected to last 4 to 6 months (according to a British newspaper), is starting to look like the 2008 financial crisis, but potentially far worse as both production capacity and consumer demand are down simultaneously around the world. Did I say "perfect storm"? There is not much the central banks will be able to do this time round.

The key issue is to play safe as far as possible, with the objective of avoiding this rather nasty virus until a vaccine hits the market. Once again, while I certainly do not advocate panic buying, it may be a good idea to stock up on a few essential items that could run out when the general public goes into stampede mode wherever you may be located in the US. Your planning should include essential medications that you and your family need on a regular basis, bearing in mind that most of these products are manufactured in China and India: expect supply shortages soon.

Last but not least, there are strong arguments to bring back industrial production for essential items to the US. The same applies to Europe... :hmm:

Stay safe everybody. We'll get through this.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Death rate at roughly 2% - is less that SARS and WAY less than ebola (think that was around 40%). In fact a bad flu is close to the same figures.

Apparently 900 old folk died in the UK last year due to warm weather...

Just seems there is so much misinformation etc. flying around. How much could be fabricated to cause the sorts of global financial and production crisis' we are experiencing? Its becoming increasingly difficult to trust any information that we are being transferred the last few years. Politicians and governments openly bending truths or telling all out lies - essentially weaponising social media. Average Joe's spreading rumours as gospel... Fear-mongering etc. etc. It will be interesting how the net as a whole evolves in the next few years.

Not trying to downplay anything - just posing the question. Just seems the panic this time round seems way out of proportion compared the last few epidemics the world has experienced.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

"Its becoming increasingly difficult to trust any information that we are being transferred the last few years. Politicians and governments openly bending truths or telling all out lies - essentially weaponising social media. Average Joe's spreading rumours as gospel... Fear-mongering etc. etc. It will be interesting how the net as a whole evolves in the next few years."

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I believe in the old adage "better safe than sorry", but do agree with Mattwalt that the media is full of "false news" and twisted Propaganda to sway the masses.

According to "The Lancet", a specialized medical journal for doctors and researchers (no, I'm not a doctor before you ask), the Wuhan virus shows the following trends(quote):

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/landig/article/PIIS2589-7500(20)30026-1/fulltext

"The age distribution of COVID-19 cases was skewed towards older age groups with a median age of 45 years (IQR 33-56) for patients who were alive or who had an unknown outcome at the time of reporting (figure 1). The median age of patients who had died at the time of reporting was 70 years (IQR 65-81). Few patients (13 [3%]) were younger than 15 years. Adjustment for the age demographics of China confirmed a deficit of infections among children, with a RR below 0·5 in patients younger than 15 years (figure 1). The RR measure indicated a sharp increase in the likelihood of reported COVID-19 among people aged 30 years and older."

and

"The median delay between symptom onset and seeking care at a hospital or clinic was 1 day (IQR 0-3) for international travellers, and shorter than for patients in Hubei province or the rest of mainland China."

and

"The incubation period is a useful parameter to guide isolation and contact tracing; based on existing data, the disease status of a contact should be known with near certainty after a period of observation of 14 days."

and

Clinical reports have shown that severity of COVID-19 is associated with the presence of chronic conditions,

16

,

17

*which are more frequent in older age groups. *Nevertheless, *we would also expect children younger than 5 years to be at risk of severe outcomes* and to be reported to the health-care system, as is seen for other respiratory infections.

and

"In any case, if the age distribution of cases reported here was to be confirmed and the epidemic were to progress globally, we would expect an increase in respiratory mortality concentrated among people aged 30 years and older.* T**his mortality pattern would be substantially different from the profile of the 2009 influenza pandemic, for which excess mortality was concentrated in those younger than 65 years"*.

I will let you read the rest of that study in "The Lancet", which is regarded as a serious source in the field - unlike much of the sensationalist and often misinformed media.

This is a report about liver injury related to the virus in severe cases:https://www.thelancet.com/journals/langas/article/PIIS2468-1253(20)30057-1/fulltext

(Quote) "In December, 2019, an outbreak of a novel coronavirus (severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 [SARS-CoV-2], previously 2019-nCoV) started in Wuhan, China, and has since become a global threat to human health. The number of confirmed cases of 2019 coronavirus disease (COVID-19) has reached 87 137 worldwide as of March 1, 2020, according to WHO COVID-19 situation report 41; most of these patients are in Wuhan, China. Many cases of COVID-19 are acute and resolve quickly, *but the disease can also be fatal, with a mortality rate of around 3%.*

1

Onset of severe disease *can result in death due to massive alveolar damage and progressive respiratory failure.*

2
SARS-CoV-2 shares 82% genome sequence similarity to SARS-CoV and 50% genome sequence homology to Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV)-*all three coronaviruses are known to cause severe respiratory symptoms.* Liver impairment has been reported in up to 60% of patients with SARS
3
and has also been reported in patients infected with MERS-CoV.
4

*Bottom line: *this is far more serious than influenza, which has a death rate of 0.1% of those affected. Therefore, be is careful as you can be.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

The Chinese flu , just a tad stronger 
Just thinking
" CDC" "who". doesn't have enough money Cut budget Deep state can't impeach stall make him look so bad the people will blame him . This virus is only attacking the old sick and weak so a perfect thing for the global initiative Nancy Pelosi didn't even vote on the money until after the primaries so as she could use the ads against trump 
Deep state is deeper than you think 
now look they have ton of money now 
Come out with a cure wala we all got jobs for years 
I honestly do not believe the governments give a flying flip about the common man 
I hate to say it but we have to follow the money 
Lol 
Now it was probably just a mess up in a lab where they were testing bad stuff Bill Gates out to be the one in handcuffs his money is what ran that organization where that lab was at 
Who's to blame who cares 
You can't shut those labs down because you got wackos running around making shift so you have to figure out what it is 
I use clear iodine on a Q-tip in your nose instead of a mask it works better

Just something I picked up from the army medical examiner down in South America 
For 20 years he never wore a mask and he still alive and man we saw some ugly stuff growing and coming out of body parts down there

Lol
I am not much of a conspiracy theorist but world governments have killed 350 million people just in the last 75 100 years 
There own people not in war ! 
Just for money and power !
So keep your hands clean Don't French kiss the fast food workers on your way out and you should be OK 
Unless you're the old are the weak


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

"I believe in the old adage "better safe than sorry", but do agree with Mattwalt that the media is full of "false news" and twisted Propaganda to sway the masses." Don't kid yourself - vet ALL information you get out of any online source and even the media. I could launch into a whole diatribe about how social media has been used as a propaganda campaign against populace to sway - and I'd say extremely effectively - to side towards a certain belief. But not going to get into that as its a pointless discussion. And from a reasonably well argumented documentary I watched a while back - we can thank the Russians. Don't take anything face value - question everything.

I'm in no way saying that the Corona virus isn't something that should be taken lightly. Its obviously a killer. But then so is a severe seasonal flue with a mortality rate of 1.8%... In fact reading similar posts the say the 3% Corona mortality may be overinflated and its closer to 2.2% (or less)..

Though just to point out - the WHO's prevention warning - covers a basic hygiene regime that should in most cases be followed regardless...


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote from USA today (5 March):

"WASHINGTON - *The World Health Organization reported this week that the death rate for the coronavirus increased to 3.4% *and is more lethal than the flu, which kills tens of thousands of Americans each year."

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2020/03/05/coronavirus-trump-disputes-world-health-organization-death-rate/4961519002/


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

I do like that it's slapping the air lines they are losing lots and lots of money it's about time they've taken lots and lots of money from me and touch me in places they should not of and as for Hollywood losing lots and lots and lots of money well darn Lol 
There is a good silver lining Half of Congress was at a meeting where one guy tested positive that might be a good thing 
Just thinking about the positive things


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Unless you're the old..."

Everyone here over 50 want to say,"Atchoo!" ?

Atchoo!


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

75-90% older people are fat and not in shape 
And are hooked on some kind of doctors drugs 
Really not in control of their own Health when 80% of the time it's all diet and how fat you are 
Just saying I know skinny people die to lol 
But who is that great philosopher that said
"
" There are more old drunks than there are old doctors so I guess I'll have another round


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't think there's anything any of us can do except for be safe like it's flu season 
Stop eating sugar viruses like sugar might be a good time about thinking about healthy ways of living without doctors and drugs and medicines 
It's a shame we have to think about what some government or The drug corporation run by bill gates did to infect us 
Ya heads should roll be itChinese or US or who ever supplied the money ,the testing ,and Patons ,of this drug 
But they won't and us normal people will pay the price 
This one seems to be getting a lot of the bigwigs to bummer for them , maybe they should stop whining and dining and eating so badly saw a picture of Congress standing in front Some statue and honestly it look like a fat man convention literally I counted like three that were not obesely fat lol 
So if I was them I would be awful afraid Lol 
I probably said enough so I won't say any more on this subject whatsoever thanks guys back to slingshooting


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"There are more old drunks than there are old doctors so I guess I'll have another round"

:lol:   :drinkup: :banana:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Ironarmknives said:


> I don't think there's anything any of us can do except for be safe like it's flu season
> Stop eating sugar viruses like sugar might be a good time about thinking about healthy ways of living without doctors and drugs and medicines
> It's a shame we have to think about what some government or The drug corporation run by bill gates did to infect us
> Ya heads should roll be itChinese or US or who ever supplied the money ,the testing ,and Patons ,of this drug
> ...


A lot of truth here.

Let your food be your medicine.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Ironarmknives said:


> 75-90% older people are fat and not in shape
> And are hooked on some kind of doctors drugs
> Really not in control of their own Health when 80% of the time it's all diet and how fat you are
> Just saying I know skinny people die to lol
> ...


*I think you totally talk out of your arse.*


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

???? I never asked anybody to believe a damn thing I ever said if you don't agree with somebody sometimes it's best just to shut the F up i'm allowed to have my believes the same as you and just because I don't believe like you does not mean anything bad about me 
Have a very nice day hope you stay safe 
And I will not get into any argument about what anybody else believes 
Go out and lick toilets and eat fat I don't care


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Wow ... you really have a lot of serious issues.*


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Lol you drew first blood 
Issues ? 
You must of went to college because when you don't have an idea you just start calling the other people names 
The post was what do you think about the virus not what do you think other people think about the virus 
Use some common sense thinking think it out and tell people what you think not how you feel about how they think have a nice day and no more it's my birthday and I'm thinking about slingshots and only have one more post now because you were arse!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*UNCLE! You can have the last word bc you obviously have a sky high IQ.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:nono:


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

I will use up my last post until tomorrow my IQ Ok i'm not the sharpest knife in the kitchen but I know what bathroom to use I wonder if you do ,I only have a high school education but I understood the question and answered it you obviously are lower on that scale than me because you did not even answer the question you just whined and cried about something else 
I don't want to argue with anybody about anything so I want you to have a very nice day I'm sorry if I offended you in anyway whatsoever I apologize my world is shooting a slingshot and having fun that's why am on this fourn not to listen to whiners and get into political discussions I will no longer do any post except for slingshot
Bullies that call people names get slapped down in my world stay out of it please 
If you don't like what I say please don't post on any of my other post thank you I'd appreciate it


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Had a little CV 'scare' this week. Luckily the person who would have infected me has tested negative 

However what is way more scary is the hoarding thats taken place in the last 2 days locally in Portugal. been hearing news about similar events occurring. Turns out meat and basics like toilet paper is being stripped from the shelves... and they are bare. Thins is potentially way more dangerous than the illness itself.

Universities are mostly closed as well as some public buildings - libraries etc. Schools some are closed - but the government is looking to close them ahead of the Easter break early for an essentially country wide public self-imposed quarantine.

Here is the local toilet paper shelf - devoid of products...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Had a little CV 'scare' this week. Luckily the person who would have infected me has tested negative
> 
> However what is way more scary is the hoarding thats taken place in the last 2 days locally in Portugal. been hearing news about similar events occurring. Turns out meat and basics like toilet paper is being stripped from the shelves... and they are bare. Thins is potentially way more dangerous than the illness itself.
> 
> ...


Somebody tell me what is so dang magical about Toilet Paper....unless AMAZON owns all of it...?? Same story over here. I myself prefer the gentle and sweet smell of a baby wipe, and there is PLENTY of that!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Apparently all staples. Pasta, rice, frozen goods, beans, meat etc. have essentially been sold out as they hit the shelves for the last 3 days.

Portuguese houses usually come with a bidet - so essentially I should be good  Though not looking forward to the initial cold flow on my nethers.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The annual St Patrick's day parade in Dallas was canceled because of C.V Phobia, as if the virus would survive all of that alcohol. :screwy:


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

We'll be ok slingshots don't get sick and hell we re all infected with 
"Sling flu"

Due To An 'Outbreak Of Stupidity' People Will Die Of Starvation Surrounded By Toilet Paper


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Time to read Boccaccio`s The Decameron?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

For those of you living in the US, you should be concerned about the official government statistics about Covid-19 infections being disseminated in the media. From what I hear on this side of the pond, there appears to be no consistent testing of suspected cases of the disease throughout the USA. The federal nature of the US implies that there may not be a coordinated national response strategy. This is dangerous.

Moreover, the absence of a proper health insurance scheme in the US apparently implies that many people among the poorer sections of the population will not seek medical help until they are in a very serious state, but will nevertheless have spread the disease among their peers. Employees among the so-called "working poor* category (think fast food outlets, among other) will most likely go to work in spite of being sick to avoid losing their job, but also because they are apparently not entitled to sick leave of any kind, and need the money - thus, the virus will be spread further. I do not think that President Trump is fully aware of the crisis he and his team will soon have to master somehow. Let's not even mention the economic impact here: things are looking pretty bleak over here in Europe right now.

Over the past two weeks, the European authorities have shifted from a rather minimalist containment policy to one of banning all events that attract crowds, closing universities and certain schools, and proactively telling old folks to stay at home as much as possible. One still hears from the occasional political clowns who naively compare the Sars-2 Covid-19 virus to the annual influenza Flu outbreaks, but generally speaking one gets a sense of increasing unease with regard to what now lies ahead in Europe in view of the frightening scenes being seen in Italy, where an increasing number of younger people are faced with severe forms of the disease. A foretaste: 




Moreover, it seems as though business interests appear to stand above public health considerations in the context of this pandemic: Switzerland is still allowing 70,000 cross-border workers from severely affected northern Italy to access the Swiss southern canton of Ticino. The number of cases is now rising quite substantially throughout Switzerland, and hospitals across the country are preparing for a worst case scenario as witnessed in Italy.

I usually enjoy going to local shopping malls to spend some time, but trips to the food store have now become something that is necessary yet worrying: walking through the various sections of the store now calls for that natural instinct of watching and listening to what is around: any coughing sounds are an immediate sign of "red alert" that make me change my store itinerary very rapidly indeed. There is a bit of a sense of underlying collective fear among customers, albeit that most do not wear a protective breathing mask. Once I've packed all my purchases in the trunk, I now systematically go to the store bathroom to wash my hands thoroughly: all those gels are apparently far less effective than proper soap. This what you need to expect in your neck of the woods too, because this darn virus looks set to stay with us quite some time. That said, being careful and using common sense is the way to be safe.

NB - You must not allow your local state or city authorities to play down the impending health crisis, as they no doubt will to protect vested interests. It may not be possible to stop the spread of the disease, but the key issue is to delay its spread in order to avoid a very high number of people needing emergency treatment all at once (you do not want triage to take hold), not to mention the gain in time that is essential for those involved in frantically developing possible treatments, and of course a vaccine: the later you catch this nasty disease (God forbid!), the better your chances will be in surviving the ordeal. Obviously, avoid it as far as you realistically can.

Therefore, you need to ensure that your family is informed about what to do to prevent being infected (don't shake hands with people, washing hands for at least 20 seconds with soap, not touching your face with your hands when out and about, avoiding crowded places of any kind, and steering well clear of anyone who looks sick - even if they maybe just have a normal seasonal cold). If you are able to work at home when the full brunt of the epidemic takes hold, all the better. Social isolation is unfortunately the best avoidance strategy.

Least but not last, protect the elderly (65+) in your family: go shopping for them if possible, and make sure they have all the medications they need before the local pharmacies run out of certain items: most of this stuff is (stupidly!) made in China.

I am not trying to scare anyone here, but you do need to take this very seriously. Have a look at the official numbers around the world, which doubtlessly hide many under the tip of the proverbial iceberg. :hmm:






Be safe.


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

More people died of kitchen knife "killed"attacks last year 1600
, Influenza flu 30,000 died last year 
Fisticuffs related deaths 2300 
And maybe not everybody in America has health insurance but everybody in America if sick or injured gets treated at the hospital 
O ya 300,000 missed diagnosis of doctors related deaths in the last few years 
Ya this Chinese virus is bad , and don't think I don't think it's bad but 
I'd rather take my chances on the virus than living in Chicago for one year .
There's a virus I saw down in South America that makes your eyeballs and your anus bleed until you die that's a bad virus 
I think the media has done a terrible service to the United States yes tell them facts but calm them down don't get weird like they are 
They see a chance for Power 
Shame 
It's turned a lot of good people angry and mean real shame 
We're supposed to be working together in a pyramid at the top of the pyramid is the USA not the Democratic Party and the Republican Party people forgot that 
The Chinese government hid this for too much time before they even let it out at that point there was no stopping it 
This will pass , if we all help adding pork to the Chinese flu Bill " never let a crisis go without taking some more liberty without getting some more money than needed greedy son of a shifts.

Hope u all can sling some more lead next year at this time 
I probably already said too much again and will get yelled at and screamed at by somebody but hey life is good we're on the right side of the dirt


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Kids driving while texting or talking on phone 
33,000 dead kids last year
They can't even get control of people taking opioids 
The government is not our solution we are 
we must act like civil human beings work together and forget politics 
It's the one thing we have over the rest of the world we are in charge not the government we can fix this not the government stop relying on them go out and wash your hands and get food not toilet paper


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, as you say, there are numerous deaths linked to all sorts of causes, but the key difference is that there is no treatment or vaccine to deal with the Covid-19 virus. That is a key problem, and the one that is causing the widespread fear and increasing economic mayhem around the world.

It needs to be taken very seriously, as 3.4 of those afflicted will die from it. Assuming that 70% (virologist predictions) of the US population (329 million, 2019 census) were to become infected by this rather nasty virus over time, this would imply roughly *7.8 million deaths in America*. That is significant.

One can only hope that the actual infection rate turns out to be much lower, and that the actual death rate caused by the virus is well below the observed 3.4% rate once all cases are eventually accounted for - which is currently not the case.

With Influenza, people at least have a choice as to whether a vaccination or not - just like driving safely or not.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I can tell you a few things for sure... In a first world system like the the USA has, the mortality rate will be a lot less than most other countries... BUT, it's very likely there will a LOT more people infected with the virus than we will ever know.

The young and healthy will shake this thing off like it's a cold... The older and or more infirm a person is the greater the likely-hood of negative consequences, up to and including ultimately Death.

I say this as someone who knows a little more than most about the subject... My oldest Daughter works in the Emergency Room of the largest and busiest hospital in the area...and just today alone they tested seven members of a group that just came back from Italy and two tested positive for the virus... The two that tested positive were admitted immediately (one is 69 the over 74) and placed in negative pressure rooms... Others had to self quarantine...

Anyway... the thing is this particular virus is able to live longer on surfaces, in the air and so forth than most... does affect the elderly and infirm far more... and has a very long "gestation" period... So a person can be a carrier and not show any indication of being ill, for like up to two weeks or more....

If that person is a business traveler then he may infect literally hundreds of people and never even know it, and never get tested...


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

That number would be extremely lower because we don't have socialized medicine people in Europe are much susceptible to these types of diseases because of their living conditions even the poorest in America live better than most people in the world 
I think it's an easy number to throw out there but you can't count Europe's deaths on what's going to happen in the United States 
Don't get me wrong yes it's bad but I think the media and everybody playing with the numbers and everything is all super hype 
But who knows me here isolated up in Idaho I'll probably be the first to croak over it I don't know I just know that people need to stop whining and crying and thinking that the worlds going to end we've had worse Y2K ? Anybody 
Israel already has a vaccination it's like weeks away and we're within a month of being away from having something they take trials and stuff but it's not the end of the world 
I'm just wondering if Israel comes up with the vaccination will Iran except it ? 
And when Bill Gates had a patent on the vaccine for this virus two years ago that man is the man somebody should be looking at and both governments that allowed him his Company to produce that crap 
OK I'm going back to slingshots I can only talk like three more times tonight 
Don't get me wrong I don't discount your opinion one bit you could be right I could be wrong 
You just can't use Third World country deaths for statistics in the United States apples and oranges been all those countries and no way in hell do they live up to our standards in hygiene their old people are much more susceptible to anything then we are in the United States


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Lol ya what bill said !!! 
Hi bill never see you talking much 
Love my new slingshot Hathcock target sniper good job !!! The band and pouch is nice also great for 1/2 and marbles


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is the rather worrying true picture of what lies ahead, according to a UK doctor in this article in the "Independent" newspaper of 12 March:

https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/coronavirus-uk-doctor-nhs-hospital-symptoms-italy-china-a9397736.html

Maybe forward this link to your local government representatives while there is still time to prepare on your side of the pond. They will no doubt still be in a denial mode, depending on the geographical location relative to the areas in the nation where the number of cases is increasing. It's human nature.

Bill, I hope your daughter has access to all the protective gear she needs, and that she'll be OK on the front line.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I have a friend that survived Chernobyl by getting on a plane the same day as the meltdown. I have asked him over the years if he has every felt the effects of being their when it happened. He said, "Nyet, I make famous Russian Cure. Half Cup of Vodka mixed with one spoon of Black Pepper and drink all. When you can't see for a few seconds then you know it work. Cure everything on Earth."


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

USA just came out with a vaccine by the end of the week Israel said they just came up with a vaccine 
And Iran said it would take it it's not really buying anything from the Zionist 
And I think my dog is smarter than me because he figured out a dog breathing mask I think that's what he was thinking 
Lol look close he loves why can't open the blue cheese


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Fukn serious stuff this carry on no point joking about it its fukn bad


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Ironarmknives said:


> USA just came out with a vaccine by the end of the week Israel said they just came up with a vaccine
> And Iran said it would take it it's not really buying anything from the Zionist
> And I think my dog is smarter than me because he figured out a dog breathing mask I think that's what he was thinking
> Lol look close he loves why can't open the blue cheese


dock that dogs tail yourself?


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Ironarmknives said:


> USA just came out with a vaccine by the end of the week Israel said they just came up with a vaccine
> And Iran said it would take it it's not really buying anything from the Zionist
> And I think my dog is smarter than me because he figured out a dog breathing mask I think that's what he was thinking
> Lol look close he loves why can't open the blue cheese


wit kinds is that anyway


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Can't go around crying in your beer though ! 
Texas cattle dog 
3/4 healer 1/4 Australian Shepard 
Canada just re-created the virus and will have an antidote very soon also not the end of the world 1957 viruses in a lot other viruses we had 
Heck polio was even came back because Of " dare I say it 30 million illegals in our country "as of last 20 years 
Britain thinks the best policy is to let everybody get it and then they will be immune to it and don't have to worry about it 
So it's not the life-threatening oh that people say just for a few 
Just think you get a lot more accomplished if you look at the glass half full instead of half empty 
It's snowing like heck outside there's only one thing to do Slingshot snow flakes!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

At the Hospital they're now calling it the "Boomer Killer".... Being a boomer myself, I told my Daughter it's not really that funny.

But of course when you're around death and heart wrenching situations day in and day out... sometimes you've got to find a way to cope.... either laugh or cry, which ever is most productive I guess


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Ironarmknives said:


> Can't go around crying in your beer though !
> Texas cattle dog
> 3/4 healer 1/4 Australian Shepard
> Canada just re-created the virus and will have an antidote very soon also not the end of the world 1957 viruses in a lot other viruses we had
> ...


aye rite


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Indeed, the "Boomers" are high on the list (that's me too, I guess anic: :hmm:, oh well... ) but it's mainly those above 60 who need to be very careful now.

I wonder how this rather interestingly named beer brand is doing these days:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona_(beer)

Time to shoot at some more "virus" targets for stress release...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> At the Hospital they're now calling it the "Boomer Killer".... Being a boomer myself, I told my Daughter it's not really that funny.
> But of course when you're around death and heart wrenching situations day in and day out... sometimes you've got to find a way to cope.... either laugh or cry, which ever is most productive I guess


Last night my 13yr old daughter (her Mum was my secretary 14 years ago ) was educating me on this world we Boomers have created. Her generation is calling the Covid-19 the 'Boomer Remover' virus. Those little urchins actually believe we deserve this 'vibe'. There are enough Meme's on the Web (wth named it that?) to fill a football stadium. I was so pissed that I let her go to bed without her $1000 iPhone for an entire night.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironarmknives (Feb 20, 2020)

Lol 
Wait until she tells you she's marrying her girlfriend marine !
Trust me it happens !


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> At the Hospital they're now calling it the "Boomer Killer".... Being a boomer myself, I told my Daughter it's not really that funny.
> 
> But of course when you're around death and heart wrenching situations day in and day out... sometimes you've got to find a way to cope.... either laugh or cry, which ever is most productive I guess


*I think that's funny even tho I are one (1946). Worldwide, 150,000 people die every 24 hours from every cause there is. *

*Of course I want to live ... yet every morning I say 'thank you for this day you have made' ... and believe it's an 'if it be thy will' situation.*

*My everlovin' says I'm too ornery to die. *


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I came across a useful chart that compares the Corona flu symptoms to those of the common cold and Influenza:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellschaft/gesundheit/coronavirus/symptome-wie-unterscheiden-sich-corona-erkaeltung-und-grippe-16679026.html

I have attached an English translation of the chart shown in the article.

Europe is now increasingly in lock-down mode, it's like in one of those movies where you think "wow!" :hmm: . Stay safe everyone!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > At the Hospital they're now calling it the "Boomer Killer".... Being a boomer myself, I told my Daughter it's not really that funny.
> ...


Worldwide every 24hours there are over 380,000 births, primarily from just one cause.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


*Your birth number might be a little high unless you're accounting for those like my neighbor who was created in a petri dish.*

World Birth and Death Rates -

Birth Rate:-
Four births each second of every day
131.4 million births per year
360,000 births per day
15,000 births each hour
250 births each minute

Death Rates:
Nearly two people die each second
105 people die each minute
6,316 people die each hour
151,600 people die each day
55.3 million people die each year

That makes it a 2.5 ratio, Death & Birth Ratio in the world.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hows about the first one of us that catches it keeps us updated? Personally or by proxies. :violin:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The town about 20km from me has a few cases. Actually the area Q lives...

We have gone into lockdown as of yesterday even though Portuguese cases are under 200 (yesterday)

Nightclubs are all closed, actually happy about this - one down the road can be noisy 

Restaurants are apparently also meant to be closed - but were open yesterday

We are encouraged to stay indoors till the 9th of April, Kids have been dished out all their school work for that period. Keeping a 3m distance from anyone else. Keeping homes surgically clean etc.

Shops are only allowing a few clients in at a time - causing upset at some places

General basics are pretty much sold out at most shops - toilet paper / Bleach / certain tinned and bottled goods, meat, frozen veg - though weirdly female hygiene products seem well stocked...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The Players: Cancelled.

The Masters: Postponed.

This is the Apocalypse! La fin du monde!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, in Europe right now it feels like this to some extent:






Hope the light of hope returns soon...


----------

